# Questions about sheds



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I just wanted to ask the breeders out there about their shed setups and so on as I would like to use the shed for my mice.

What preparations do you make before moving the mice in? Such as insulation etc

Do they attract certain visitors such as wild rats, foxes etc?

And is there anything else I should know about having a mouse setup in a shed?

Thank you


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

My shed roof is lined with the foil lining you get in those metal lock ups its just extra insulation then the felt is fastened on top.The shed I lined with exterior ply and is white washed that was when I kept birds in it makes it very easy too keep clean and gves extra insulation some sheds are just ship lapped boarded I payed £600.00 for mine but still lined it.When I had the shed made I had them put two windows which I can open for ventilation , I also have a door inside the main door which has fine green mesh attached keeps vermin out and flys this is fastened over the windows also.

My shed is raised off the ground so rats etc wont hide there they dont like open spaces and wont burrow if you raise your shed up I also have a length of 2x2 with blocks of tomcat 2 rat poison attached as a precaution too keep rats away you do not want neighbours complaining to your council just keep everything clean.I have electric too the shed with fluorescent light a electric thermostatically controlledfan heater/cooler if needed.I have a secure bins for there food kept off the ground dont clutter the shed where vermin can hide also be aware too keep the floor clean of food stuffs because a rat will chew through the floor no problem at all make sure you have a strong fitting door lockable with a strong padlock.

I wouldnt keep the mice right next too the windows on hot days.I use a B&Q wet and dry vac too clean my tanks out and always wear a dust mask and have plenty ventilation as I get chesty easy,I take a big plastic container too the shed for water with a tap too fill up the drinkers.


----------

